# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: K1 Micro filter media from Evolution Aqua

## AquaticQuotient.com

Filter media has never been so exciting! Dave Wolfenden enthuses over a new product with endless possibilities.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

